# Wide feet thinking of getting Adidas Acerra



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

ThirtyTwo is well-known for wider, roomier fit. Haven't tried the brands you mention, but give 32 a shot for sure.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

if you already have salomon wide boots, the only boots on the market that are wider are burton ruler wides. don't waste your time with anything else. i finally got some last year and it made a world of difference. fortunately they're pretty nice boots and a nice medium stiffness, although the speed lace system isn't my favorite, but it works.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> What up?
> 
> I have Saloman Dialogue wides and they are still painful. I was told that the Adidas boots are wider than Saloman wides. Is this true? I was looking at the Adidas Acerra's Whats your thoughts?


The best spot to start is with foot measurements. Please post up your barefoot length and width measurements as well as some images of your measurements. 

STOKED!


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> The best spot to start is with foot measurements. Please post up your barefoot length and width measurements as well as some images of your measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


ok, i'll post a few pics.

Thanks


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Cant find my pics but here are my measurements.

Right Ft 25.5cm 11 at the widest point
Left FT 26cm 11.5 width


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Based on my personal experience, as i went through a lots of boots:

1) Salomon dialogue wide- great but the foot print is so damm huge. I had to upgrade to a L burton binding in order to fit the boot into it. I wore a 9.5 (too big)
2) DC Judge 9. Fit was pretty damm good, maybe a little tight.
3) Ruler Wide 8.5. Fit was very tight, returned
4) Adidas Tactical Adv 8.5 - Wider and fit better than the Rulers wide, and the judge. Salvation found. 

This is my journey from wearing too big of boots as I thought i had to wear my sneaker size but after measuring i realized I wear 8.5 wide.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Cant find my pics but here are my measurements.
> 
> Right Ft 25.5cm 11 at the widest point
> Left FT 26cm 11.5 width


Hi,

If those measurements are correct you are a EEEEE (5E) width at Mondo 260 (size 8 in snowboard boots). That is extremely wide. We should confirm that with images of your measurements. What size Salomon's did you have?


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I have size 9 now. Yeah I have fat feet and big calves which also makes boots hard to fit


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

They are on backorder. They ship in two weeks(Backcountry)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> I have size 9 now. Yeah I have fat feet and big calves which also makes boots hard to fit


Got it. It would be surprising if a EEEEE width foot at 260 Mondo could fit in a E width boot (Salomon Wide's are E) at Size 9 (Mondo 270). We should definitely confirm those measurements.

STOKED.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

ok heres the links, I was a little off

https://www.amazon.com/photos/all/g..._youraccount_primephotos&type=PHOTOS&lcf=type

https://www.amazon.com/photos/all/g...rimephotos&type=PHOTOS&timeYear=2017&lcf=time

https://www.amazon.com/photos/all/g...rimephotos&type=PHOTOS&timeYear=2017&lcf=time


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> ok heres the links, I was a little off
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/photos/all/g..._youraccount_primephotos&type=PHOTOS&lcf=type
> 
> ...


Hi Str8,

I am unable to view those links.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Try these

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/oLv63ioc3oc3UqzwWszJx3sdQ8g0j220UzqecByZuGs

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/UDQejHcECpxn26PxrMi1udIE0zr4CInfEYGNz5rQi5i

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/Pk1Bv5TCOKXGQjFG3UVUcnWXhAIAly3jRJZrX9vKX5R


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Try these
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/oLv63ioc3oc3UqzwWszJx3sdQ8g0j220UzqecByZuGs
> 
> ...


Hi Str8,

I was able to view those. Tracing will almost always "grow" the foot and is not our suggested method. Please measure again and re-shoot as below. 

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## mogulman (Nov 19, 2014)

Interested in Adidas boots too. Can't find any models/sizes in my area. I emailed Adidas CS to see when the Acerra is coming out and where I might purchase it. This is what I got:
Thank you for your e-mail and your interest in adidas!

Unfortunately, we don't have information on when we might have the Adidas Acerra snowboard boots in stock. As for where else you might find them all I can suggest is that you search the internet. You can also use the Store Locator at the bottom of the website for Denver. It pulls up the following: https://www.adidas.com/us/storefinder#/search/Denver, CO, United States/

If you have any other questions, feel free to reach out.

Pretty lame... Hard to buy boots if they can't even tell you when and where to purchase their stuff. The Store Locator lists every single store that carries any Adidas product, T-Shirts, Shoes, etc.


----------



## mogulman (Nov 19, 2014)

FYI.. The Adidas online store now has a coupon, SCORE, which is good for $100 anything $300 or more. Of course they are out of the Tactical and the Acerra now. Ordered a couple of pairs of Responses to try.


----------



## mogulman (Nov 19, 2014)

The Adidas store has some Acerra sizes in stock this morning. They also still have $100 off deal. Ordered a pair.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

mogulman said:


> The Adidas store has some Acerra sizes in stock this morning. They also stop have $100 off deal. Ordered a pair.


F--K, I missed it. figures:angry1:


----------



## mogulman (Nov 19, 2014)

I can let you know how they fit anyway.


----------



## mogulman (Nov 19, 2014)

I ended up keeping the Acerra and returning the Burton Ruler Wide, that I had tried. The Acerra feels wider to me than the Ruler Wide, even though they don't advertise it.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Got mine today, also have a pair of brand new last years Tacticals to try and compare or just keep both


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

mogulman said:


> FYI.. The Adidas online store now has a coupon, SCORE, which is good for $100 anything $300 or more. Of course they are out of the Tactical and the Acerra now. Ordered a couple of pairs of Responses to try.


What's the verdict?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tried out my Adidas Acerra boots for the first time up at Whistler this past holiday weekend. The boost sole definitely seems to absorb impacts since it was all hardpack up there, and never felt any jarring landings. They're pretty stiff and responsive, so no complaints there either. I need to play around with the inner liner tension and dual boa knobs to get it dialed in because it seemed to be getting a little bit of heel lift. No pressure points anywhere though.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I ended up getting the Saloman Hi FI wides and they fit great. I used to wear size 9 got size 8 and dont have any heal lift or pressure points. Best fitting boots I've owned.


----------



## mogulman (Nov 19, 2014)

I used my acerras last weekend for a few hours. Really too many people to board around and too short amount of time for me to totally decide. So far I like them though.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

mogulman said:


> FYI.. The Adidas online store now has a coupon, SCORE, which is good for $100 anything $300 or more. Of course they are out of the Tactical and the Acerra now. Ordered a couple of pairs of Responses to try.



hey I bought a pair of Responses the same time you got yours as well, with the same coupon. Did you get yours yet? Mine hasn't shipped yet (2 weeks now) and customer service gave me some BS about UPS not stopping by their warehouse for 2 weeks


----------



## mogulman (Nov 19, 2014)

johnsnowboards said:


> hey I bought a pair of Responses the same time you got yours as well, with the same coupon. Did you get yours yet? Mine hasn't shipped yet (2 weeks now) and customer service gave me some BS about UPS not stopping by their warehouse for 2 weeks


I bought 3 pairs of boots (2 Response [different sizes], and 1 Acerra). I got 1 Response and 1 Acerra. 

1 of the Responses had a Tracking number and said it shipped on Adidas Web-site. Checking UPS for the last few weeks, it never actually shipped out.

I ended up liking Acerra the best and didn't need them to ship me the 2nd Response. I returned the other Response and got a refund already.

I actually called 4-5 times (talked to supervisor) and tried to get them to cancel the last Response boot. They kept telling me the warehouse would either: Ship it out and I could return it, or they would call me within 7 days. I waited another week and nothing so I didn't bother calling again.....because I didn't need the boots and was tired about being jerked around. If I had wanted them, I might have waited or maybe asked for some kind of extra discount since it was taking so long.

I ended up going on my CreditCard company web-site and disputing the charge and putting in the Adidas Order# and UPS Tracking number to let my CC company know that they never shipped it, but charged me.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

mogulman said:


> johnsnowboards said:
> 
> 
> > hey I bought a pair of Responses the same time you got yours as well, with the same coupon. Did you get yours yet? Mine hasn't shipped yet (2 weeks now) and customer service gave me some BS about UPS not stopping by their warehouse for 2 weeks
> ...


That sucks. I'm in the exact same boat. But I only ordered one so I don't have the option to cancel. Sucks more that I missed out on a couple 20% offs from other stores last Black Friday so I won't be able to find them for anywhere close to the $100 off


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

I love the Adidas Boot (i'm EE wide feet, flat footed) - purchased the Superstars in 2016-2017, and running the Tactical ADV for 2017-2018 season. The only thing that I wish they'd do is fix the instep issue with this boot, there's something hard, ridgid in there (tongue - instep) that they need to soften up / widen or something. Got my boot heat molded so it's not the foam but the actual structure. If somebody tries to use an aftermarket footbed (for flat feet support) that's thicker than what it comes with - good luck  #PancakeFoot 

Definitely more comfortable than the Burton Ruler Wide's that I used in previous seasons though!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

anyone looking for wides I suggest the k2 Darko and possibly the t1 (my t1s come in the mail thurs, so ill update if they actually do fit the same)

they are at least ee.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> anyone looking for wides I suggest the k2 Darko and possibly the t1 (my t1s come in the mail thurs, so ill update if they actually do fit the same)
> 
> they are at least ee.


The maysis is also wide but I couldn't make them work with the inner ankle lock pressing on the top of my foot too much


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> The maysis is also wide but I couldn't make them work with the inner ankle lock pressing on the top of my foot too much


fwiw I believe it is not quite as wide as those other 2 models and has a different lasting, but this is just from recent shop talk, can't confirm.

I've been concerned that the "conda chip" will hurt the top of my foot but I guess you dont have to crank it. Google sleuthing has turned up zero horror stories about that discomfort, idk.


----------

